# Beats by dre Studio als Headset benutzen?



## Deeeeeeeenis (9. März 2013)

Hallo 

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.. falls nicht, verschieben 

In meinem schrank liegt seid längerem die Beats by dre studio kopfhörer ohne Verwendung. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich ein Video von einem Youtuber Noobmithut gesehen der die kleinen Beats als PS3 headset benutzt und das ist auch schon meine Frage wie kann ich sie als ps3 headset nutzen? und wie als PC headset?

Wenn ich das Kabel mit dem Microfon in die Grüne pc büchse stecke bekomme ich nur ton,und wenn ich das kabel in die Microfon öffnung stecke bekomm ich garnichts...

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## hetzel (9. März 2013)

Er wird wohl noch separat ein mikrofon haben

die Kopfhörer haben kein mikrofon


----------



## ugotitbad (9. März 2013)

Kurze Erklärung: 
'Pro-Gamer' haben meist Kopfhörer unter ihren eig. Headsets, aber auch meist nur auf Events, denn die Headsets über den Kopfhörern wirken wie eine Art Gehörschutz.
Dazu haben sie meist noch ein zweites Headset um ihren Hals und benutzen davon das Mikro. Also insgesamt 2 Headsets und ein paar Kopfhörer.

Edit:// Damit wollte ich sagen das du zu den Beats evtl. noch ein Mikro seperat nutzen kannst, spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. März 2013)

> 'Pro-Gamer' haben meist Kopfhörer unter ihren eig. Headsets, aber auch meist nur auf Events, denn die Headsets über den Kopfhörern wirken wie eine Art Gehörschutz.
> Dazu haben sie meist noch ein zweites Headset um ihren Hals und benutzen davon das Mikro. Also insgesamt 2 Headsets und ein paar Kopfhörer.



meinst du das ernsthaft?


----------



## Deeeeeeeenis (9. März 2013)

bei den Kopfhörer war ein 2. Kabel mitgeliefert um z.b mit dem iPhone zutelefonieren,kann man das nicht nutzen?


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2013)

Zähl mal die Ringe eines normalen Klinkensteckers und die des Steckers vom Beats-Kram ... Dann sollte dir ein Licht aufgehen was für einen Adapter du brauchst.


----------



## ugotitbad (9. März 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> meinst du das ernsthaft?


 
Hab meinen Beitrag editiert, damit man versteht was ich sagen wollte. Aber verstehe deine Frage trotzdem nicht.
Übrigens war mein Beitrag auf das davor bezogen. Wollte halt nur nochmal betonen das es nichts verwerfliches ist Kopfhörer und Mikro seperat zu nutzen.


----------



## Deeeeeeeenis (9. März 2013)

bei meinem PC headset* sind 2 Ringe,und am kabel von den Beats auch 2 Ringe und am anderem Ende 3 Ringe.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. März 2013)

ich meinte das: 





> Dazu haben sie meist noch ein zweites Headset um ihren Hals und benutzen davon das Mikro.


und das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen 

wenn du nur das micro meintest, ok - und selbst dann nicht, weil ein headset =/= kopfhörer: headset = Amazon kopfhörer = Amazon (ohne Micro)

das mit dem gehörschutz kann ich ja noch halbwegs verstehen (obwohl man auch das mit verschlossenen kopfhörern lösen könnte -> Amazon). 
aber das 2. headset um den hals???



und zum topic: wennst du bei deinen beats nur 2 ringe, also 3 kontakte hast (stereo), dann haben diese auch kein micro. du könntest dir aber natürlich auch das hier kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-ZM-MIC1...MTMQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362850177&sr=8-2


----------



## ugotitbad (9. März 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> ich meinte das:
> 
> und das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen
> 
> ...


 
Schau mal bei *08:36*.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oicR25CGIcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da hat Neo, einer der besten CS 1.6 Spieler, 2 Headsets und hat da glaube ich noch ein paar Kopfhörer unter dem Headset, was man aber nicht sieht, nur bei seinen Mitspielern. Ja, wie man sieht, eins um den Hals um das Mikro zu nutzen und eins evtl. als Gehörschutz weil die Fans da teilweise echt sehr laut sind oder halt die Moderatoren.


----------



## Robonator (9. März 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> meinst du das ernsthaft?


 
Das ist die Wahrheit. Ich war auch schon bei solchen Events unter anderem auch das Intel Friday Night Gaming. Dort hatten sie normale Kopfhörer in die Ohren gestöpselt. Darüber ein Gehörschutz und um den Hals gelegt trugen sie kleinere Headsets von denen sie nur das Mikrofon genutzt haben. 

Hier Beispiele:
http://www.fragster.de/de/esport/co...rtikel/11/06/bilder/css-pokal-finale-vier.jpg
http://b2b.ifa-berlin.com/media/de/...ng_ifa_2/mam_155521_240080_Fancybox_900px.jpg


----------



## xpSyk (9. März 2013)

Die Pros haben 1 Das ESL Headset für den Sound und ihr gesponsortes HS für TS (oder Mik). Und Die Beats einfach einstecken und fertig (bei PS3 in den Bildschirm). Ich würde aber empfehlen die Beats für nen 100er zu verkaufen und dann ein Steelseries oder Logitech Headset zu kaufen


----------



## christian.pitt (9. März 2013)

ok stimmt 

von dem video hab ich aber nur 2 gesehen, die in-ears unter den kopfhörern tragen, und nur 1 der wirklich 2 headsets trägt 

aber egal


----------



## Deeeeeeeenis (9. März 2013)

Lindy iPhone to PC Audio Adapter Cable - Audio-Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik könnte es damit klappen?


----------



## soth (9. März 2013)

Ja, damit sollte es funktionieren.


----------

